# ECF Survey



## Rob Fisher (28/3/15)

If you feel like filling in a pretty long vaping survey please go do this one.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/ECF2015a

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/15)

Done


----------



## johan (28/3/15)

Received one in my email yesterday - done.


----------



## Paulie (28/3/15)

done


----------



## Dubz (28/3/15)

done


----------



## zadiac (28/3/15)

aaand done


----------



## DoubleD (28/3/15)

Done


----------



## annemarievdh (28/3/15)

Done and dusted, they will be raiding my house when flavoring bans come in, for black market stuff  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/15)

damn that was long  but all done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZoemDoef (28/3/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (28/3/15)

sheesh... 90 questions! haha... 

DONE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/3/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (28/3/15)

done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (28/3/15)

Done and dusted


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

Done, have done quite a few of these ECF surveys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (28/3/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/15)

Thanks everyone! Happy to have a big SA contingent on the survey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (28/3/15)

Done

Was a good survey
I will be interested to see the results

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/3/15)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/3/15)

Done


----------



## capetocuba (30/3/15)

Done


----------



## abdul (30/3/15)

done


----------



## Festival Panda (30/3/15)

even me


----------

